# First 3D Archery Scoring App



## livin2shoot

Check out the first 3D Archery Scoring App. 

- No more clipboards, pencils, and scorecards. 
- Stores historic shooting records. 
- 3D Targets loaded and ready to view during your shoot. 
- Calculates score and percent total. 
- Much more...

Visit www.ishoot3darchery.com


----------



## Humdinger

i plan on trying this app in this upcoming season. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## MickeyBisco

Neat


----------



## livin2shoot

Thanks for the comments. We are working on the Android version now and will be coming out with periodic upgrades.


----------



## livin2shoot

Here is the direct link to the app store (Apple) 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## livin2shoot

We are updating the scoring reference on the images and want your valued opinion. Please review and choose #1 for the top image #2 for the middle, and #3 for the bottom. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bubbalove

I like #1


----------



## bubbalove

I purchased it.


----------



## livin2shoot

Thank you. The new scoring rings will be implemented on the next version.


----------



## Bronion30

I like the bottom scoring rings. It will make thing easy for showing my daughter where her shot placement should be


----------



## livin2shoot

Bronion30 said:


> I like the bottom scoring rings. It will make thing easy for showing my daughter where her shot placement should be


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## fennelli

livin2shoot said:


> Thanks for the comments. We are working on the Android version now and will be coming out with periodic upgrades.


Any ETA on the android version?


----------



## livin2shoot

By the end of Jan. We are testing now.

Thank you and I'll PM all Android requests as soon as it is available.


----------



## livin2shoot

Below are the items we are working on in order.

1) Android release (please keep the requests coming). 
2) New image scoring rings (based on the feedback from an earlier post)
3) Zoom capability
4) Expanded shooting record to review target by target versus just the total.

We will have Android out by the end of Jan. The other updates will follow with the hope of being done by March 1st; I'll post our progress.

We will ultimately have the best app based on your feedback / comments.

Thanks again,


----------



## oldschoolcj5

in reference to request above for 1,2 or 3 .... I would pick #3 since outdoor lighting can play havoc with visibility on a phone screen - the more contrast the better. #2 actually looks better, but might not be as easy to see depending on device, screen size and lighting.

Android user and looking forward to trying this app.


----------



## livin2shoot

oldschoolcj5 said:


> in reference to request above for 1,2 or 3 .... I would pick #3 since outdoor lighting can play havoc with visibility on a phone screen - the more contrast the better. #2 actually looks better, but might not be as easy to see depending on device, screen size and lighting.
> 
> Android user and looking forward to trying this app.


Very good point. I am going to do some testing this weekend.

Thank you,


----------



## ToddPerkins

I like #2 myself. I don't personally like the solid colors blocking out the target's vitals. Have you thought about contrasting colors for the scoring rings for individual targets? Say something like red on a gator, or black on a light colored target like a deer, elk or mtn goat?? use whatever color ring contrasts the best against that particular target.


----------



## livin2shoot

ToddPerkins said:


> I like #2 myself. I don't personally like the solid colors blocking out the target's vitals. Have you thought about contrasting colors for the scoring rings for individual targets? Say something like red on a gator, or black on a light colored target like a deer, elk or mtn goat?? use whatever color ring contrasts the best against that particular target.


I really like this approach. I may go this direction and send out some examples.

Thank you very much,


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

please put me on your android mailing list please.


----------



## livin2shoot

NoDeerInIowa said:


> please put me on your android mailing list please.


Great, your on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

This is the scoring ring color / outline we are thinking of going with. Don't pay too much attention to the color scheme as this will change. I wanted to show the opacity where the scoring area is clear, but you can still see through. Let me know what you think.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

We are still on track to complete Android by Jan. 31st. We are running on Android and just need to complete the final validation and release. Keep the requests coming for a chance to obtain it free. 

Thank you,


----------



## millerlite

I would also like to be on the android list. LOOKS AWESOME!!


----------



## livin2shoot

millerlite said:


> I would also like to be on the android list. LOOKS AWESOME!!


I have you on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## IntheWild

Interested in the android version, could I get on the list?


----------



## livin2shoot

IntheWild said:


> Interested in the android version, could I get on the list?


I got you on the list. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Mbmadness

I would like this for my android also


----------



## livin2shoot

Mbmadness said:


> I would like this for my android also


I'll be notifying you soon. Were are very close (within a few days).

Thank you,


----------



## Mbmadness

I'll make sure to show everyone at the archery shop and 3-d shoots that I attend . Thank you 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

Mbmadness said:


> I'll make sure to show everyone at the archery shop and 3-d shoots that I attend . Thank you
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


I greatly appreciate it!

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

OK, long story short. It's going to be another week for Android. I was doing the final testing last night and uncovered an issue and it requires quite a bit of recoding. I'm doing half the coding and all of the testing so it's good to find an issue, but bad that it will take a little longer. Sorry for the inconvience.

Just a reminder for iOS users; it is released for iPhone, iPod, and iPad.

Thank you,


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

No worries, willing to wait for a finished product. Thanks

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## livin2shoot

Due to the delay, I'll be giving away several free copies. 

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Mbmadness

As a business owner for the past 15 years , you can't rush quality . 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

Mbmadness said:


> As a business owner for the past 15 years , you can't rush quality .
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. Thanks for the positive reinforcement.


----------



## inovis

Sign me up for the android! I'm pushing this one at our club!


----------



## livin2shoot

inovis said:


> Sign me up for the android! I'm pushing this one at our club!


I got you on the list and am really excited to hear this. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## livin2shoot

Good news - My Android Prototype works on all devices back to version 2!! I'll be compiling and reconfiguring some of the images this weekend and putting it into Google Play by Mid to late next week (FOR SURE!). 

As a reminder the iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch app is currently available for sale.

Thanks again for your patience with Android.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

sounds great! still planning on giving a few away??


----------



## livin2shoot

I am very sorry for the delay.

I was sent out of town by my full time (day job) employer to investigate a field issue.

It's coming and I will still PM everyone who requested Android. I will double my free offering for the trouble.

Again, sorry and Android WILL be out ASAP.

Reminder that iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch are available.

Thank you,


----------



## oldschoolcj5

good news! ... thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

O.K., ANDROID is available in addition to iOS per the links below. I am working on getting the free codes, but it's not as easy as iOS to get them. I am going to draw the names and will post them. If you happen to purchased it, I'll send you a $5.00 gift card. I will be updating our website soon so you need to go through the link to purchase the Android app.

ANDROID Link - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS Link - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Thanks again for all your patience.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

great news! looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## jaybow6

I just downloaded the app and it looks great, I can't wait to try it out this weekend!!!!


----------



## bonecollector66

cool, i buy it tonight


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Downloading now.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

All app winners have been notified. Thanks for entering and your interest in iShoot 3D Archery. I will be holding others drawings for chances to win apps and other prizes. 

Follow us on Twitter for a chance at a $25 Cabelas card, visit: https://twitter.com/iShoot3DArchery

Thanks again for all of your comments and feedback. Your inputs are already in place for the next round of version updates.

To purchase the app follow the links below:

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## wgvtheduke

When are new updates going to be available?


----------



## livin2shoot

wgvtheduke said:


> When are new updates going to be available?


Mid to late April (the latest).

Working on them right now.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

The next version update (April) will be the following:

1) Larger images with score ring shading (see below for an example)
2) Adding a button to view targets outside of a shoot
3) The ability to delete individual stored shooting records
4) Expanding the stored shooting record to see the score at each target

All updates will be free to current app owners.









Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
ANDROID YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users:*

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for you patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

iOS is working great and I am working on a few improvements that will make it even better. Both apps are for sale per the links below. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

The new images are coming within a couple of weeks. I have attached an example below of the images. In addition, I may just release an images app for $1.99. Any interest?


----------



## livin2shoot

Were still on track with the release. I’m finishing the image updates and should have them done within a few days.

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great at the current revision and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to ensure device buttons have no effect on the app. In addition, data will be saved as you go so you don’t have to finish a shoot to keep your score. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

The updates passed all testing and will be released this week. Sorry for the slight delay, but I believe it is worth the wait. All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Android version 2 has been released.*
The new updates include:
- Zoom on targets
- Scoring ring shading
- Ability to expand your shooting record to see the score at each target
- Delete individual shoots
- Target look-up from the home page
- Add notes at each target
- Use of the Android device back button

*Link to Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5jZW50cmFsdW0uaXNob290M2QuYW5kcm9pZCJd

*Link to YouTube video*: http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=tFnaL7qUw94


iPhone version 2 will be released with the same functionality very soon.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Android Version 2: Message for current app owners *- If / When you update to version 2, it will not save old (version 1) data. We completely modified the database structure to allow the expansion of your saved shooting record to see your score at each target. 

If you want to keep your total scores from version 1, you can create a mock shoot, enter the date of the original, and set it up for 1 target with your total. Repeat this for every shoot you want to keep.

Sorry for any confusion, but the new version will store much more useful data for future reference.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Archery App Updates:

1) *Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2) *iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

I should have mentioned that the free demo has limited functionality, but it ensures that the app works appropriately with your device and it gives the overall layout, feel, etc.

Thank you


----------



## livin2shoot

Archery App Updates:

1)	*Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2)	*iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## LeeBo337

I hope to go to my first 3D shoot this weekend (and am clueless). 

Does it have a tutorial on how meets are scored, etc.?


----------



## TGB Archery

I just downloaded the app and on my uscc s3 it will not let me scroll through the targets. Is there a fix for this.


----------



## livin2shoot

TGB Archery said:


> I just downloaded the app and on my uscc s3 it will not let me scroll through the targets. Is there a fix for this.


You need to scroll on the very far right side of your screen by swiping up or down. Depending on your phone screen size, the scroll bar can be tough to see.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------



## livin2shoot

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------



## livin2shoot

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------

